# How to reduce smell?



## HockeyHedgehog (May 20, 2018)

I don't have my hedgehog yet, but I need to know of a few safe ways to reduce some of the more unpleasant smells that hedgies produce. I know their poo is going to smell when it's fresh, and there isn't really anything I can do about that, but like any other smells that I can reduce, I am going to try to. My hedgehog will be in my room, which is pretty well ventilated if I keep the A/C going. My dad, although he's ok with me getting a hedgehog, I know for a fact that he doesn't want to smell it, so I need ways to reduce odor as much as possible. Of course, I'll be doing daily wheel/litter box cleanings and spot cleans as necessary, because that will help a TON.

I'm going to be washing my fleeces with a small amount of regular detergent, white vinegar, and baking soda, so that will hopefully eliminate all smells from them. I will probably throw a few drops of a safe essential oil into the dryer too, so that they smell amazing when they're dry. Is there anything else I can wash them with that will absorb odor a bit? What about something natural that I could spray into the cage, (lightly scented of course, if at all) that would mask odor some? What about a drop or two of a safe essential oil onto the litter in the litter box (paper towel in my case)? I've read that an open box of baking soda near the cage helps, does it really work? Can I have a diffuser running in my room with safe essential oils (not too strong)?

I'm not saying that I don't want to smell my hedgehog at all, I just need to find ways to minimize odor as much as possible. As awesome as it would be if hedgies were odorless, I know that's not really possible, so I just need some help reducing as many smells as possible while still keeping things safe for my hedgehog.

I know this is long, but thank you for reading and for your help!


----------



## Vietphoo (Mar 19, 2017)

The best thing to do is to clean the cage every morning, especially the wheel and the wheeling area. I place a catch container with a paper towel under the wheel and so it's super easy to clean. Then you can just spot check the fleece. I haven't had an issue with smells at all, and I have a pretty messy hedgehog.

As for adding fragrance, you have to understand that hedgehogs are very sensitive to smells. My hedgehog is allergic to regular detergent; it would cause him to sneeze all of the time. I had to switch to fragrant free (free and gentle Tide) detergent. White vinegar does a great job of getting rid of most of the smell though. If it's still bothering you, some people use a drop of lavender oil (too much and you'll have a crazy hedgehog on your hands). As for baking soda, it does absorb smells. I haven't tried it myself though. 

In terms of keeping the AC running, make sure to keep the cage covered at all times. The force of the AC can chill your hedgie and make them sick.

Hope that helps!


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

As long as the AC is not blowing cold air directly on the cage and/or causing a draft, you shouldn't need to keep the cage constantly covered as long as you have a CHE lamp and thermostat keeping the cage within the correct range.


----------



## HedgieTownUSA (Jul 25, 2018)

As crazy as it may seem I was surprised about the concern for smell. I have a female hedgie and there is no order - not at all. Even her poops have no odor. I am not sure if diet has to do with smell but something to consider. My hedgie only eats live insects like super worms, dubias roaches, meal worms, etc. Regarding a litter box. You hear some hedgies are good about it others not so good. Mine was inbetween - she would poop on her saucer but when we changed the litter box to crushed walnut shells she has never pooped or peed anywhere but her litter box. Something to try as to not have to clean up every day except the litter box is a blessing plus NO poopy feet!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

HedgieTownUSA said:


> As crazy as it may seem I was surprised about the concern for smell. I have a female hedgie and there is no order - not at all. Even her poops have no odor. I am not sure if diet has to do with smell but something to consider. My hedgie only eats live insects like super worms, dubias roaches, meal worms, etc. Regarding a litter box. You hear some hedgies are good about it others not so good. Mine was inbetween - she would poop on her saucer but when we changed the litter box to crushed walnut shells she has never pooped or peed anywhere but her litter box. Something to try as to not have to clean up every day except the litter box is a blessing plus NO poopy feet!


 Please give your hedgehog a properly balanced diet. Feeding only live insects isn't a balanced diet and your hedgehog is likely going to end up with (severe) vitamin deficiencies if you're not changing her diet. These deficiencies can seriously cripple her, make her sick or even lead to death.

Also, ground walnut shells are unsuitable as a substrate for any animal due to them being extremely dusty and clumping together when getting wet (very dangerous if ingested). They get mouldy fast and they also contain toxic tannins.


----------



## pandes (Jul 9, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------

